# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > سوال: فرستادن شارژ موبایل با استفاده از بلوتوث

## haghft

شخصی ادعا کرده من میخام با استفاده از زبان جاوا شارژ یک موبایل رو با استفاده از بلوتوث به یک موبایل دیگر بفرستم.آیا چنین چیزی امکان دارد؟دلایل علمی رد این ادعا را بنویسید.

----------


## handinux

تحقیقاتی برای ارسال الکترونها بر روی امواج شده بود که فعلا کار دانشمندان در حد تحقیقات است و صد البته ادعای این شخص دروغ محض!

----------


## khlless

سلام.
چندی پیش خبری منتشر شد مبنی بر انتقال داده روی امواج. ولی تا بحال نمونه تجاری آن را ندیده ایم.

----------


## کیوان معینی

در حال حاضر انتقال توان ( شارژی که شما گفتی) بصورت بیسیم در علم الکترونیک غیر ممکنه ، ولی یه خبر خیلی جالب یکی دو سال پیش این بود که یه دانشجوی الکترونیک ایرانی تونسته این موضوع رو عملی کنه ( فرمولهای الکترونیک رو زیر سوال برد !!) و شرکت فیلیپس هم اونو خریداری کرد ولی تا حالا رو نکرده .

----------


## avandfardi

دانشجوی مخابرات هستم 
بر اساس اطلاعاتی که دارم لازمه که بگم انتقال الکتریسیته از طریق امواج الکترومغناطیس هنوز ممکن نیست , مخصوصا با امواج کم انرژی (بلوتوث)  اون تکنولوژی ای که دوستمون کیوان گفت , انتقال نیست و نوعی القا به حساب میاد و وجود یک میدان مغناطیسی قوی لازمه ی این القا است

----------


## ميثم طاهري

والا منم هنوز نميدونم چطوري انرژي رو از روي هوا منتقل كنم.هميدم به شما هم ميگم

----------


## amardmobile

قبلا تو تلویزیون یه ایرانیو نشون داد که تونست این کارو بکنه انتفال شارژ البته نه با موبایل با این حال کلی شرکت خارجی مثل ایسوز و ای ام دی و ... خواستن ازش بخرن ولی مرده یه تختش کم بود گفت می خوام به شرکت های ایرانی بفروشم.چرت میگفت ولی مخش خفن کار میکرد.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

يكي از دوستان الكترونيكي من كه اختراعات زيادي داره، در همين زمينه 2 تا اختراع داره . (البته نه دقيقا با بلوتوث)
اولين اختراعش، گرفتن شارژ از امواج متراكم الكتريكي در فضاي چند متري كابل هاي برق شهري هست كه به علت نويز روي كابل آزاد ميشه. متاسفانه اين اختراع ثبت نشد.
اختراع دومش يه شارژر نوريه كه موبايل رو در زمان كوتاهي حتي زير نور مهتابي هم شارژ ميكنه.
اين اختراع رو با 2 ماه دوندگي در سازمان بي اعتبار ثبت اختراعات كشور در تهران ثبت كرد.
اول خيلي ها دنبالش بودن كه كارشو توليد كنن، ولي الان هيچي به هيچي. بنده خدا از زندگي نااميد شد.
چند وقت بعد هم كه نمونه خارجيش با سايز 4 برابر و با كارايي كمتر و با قيمت بيشتر وارد بازار شد.
  اينم از نتيجه تلاش و پشتكار دانشجوهاي ايراني. (چه زنداني چه غير زنداني)
حالا جديدا براي ثبت اختراعات، خود سازمان حدود 500 هزار تومن از متقاضي دريافت ميكنه.
دوستم 2 تا اختراع ديگه داره و مونده 1 تومن رو از كجا بياره و به چي بده!  :ناراحت:

----------


## hamid2live

من چندی پیش تو اخبار شنیدم که شخصی برق رو تا حدود 20 متر به صورت بیسم انتقال داده بود البته تو اخبار ایران شنیدم

----------

